# Viper kayak 10'4" new for $149.52



## fishwendel2

Looking for a kayak and on a tight budget? This may be a solution for you. On sale at Menards thru 04/06


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## master of none

got
one today cant wait to try it out


----------



## Bowhunter57

It appears to be a rotomolded kayak, but I wonder what's the name manufacturer. Perhaps it's actually Viper. 

I typed in "viper kayak" in a search and came up with this link:
http://www.viper-kayaks.com/ A very affordable kayak.

Bowhunter57


----------



## master of none

future beach viper. at menards


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Pretty sure its pelican.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57

master of none said:


> future beach viper. at menards





USMC_Galloway said:


> Pretty sure its pelican.


If you use the magnification tool on the Viper Kayak website, the seating configuration looks identical to my Future Beach. The dry storage deck lids and bungees are situated just like the FB too.
http://futurebeach.com/index.php/kayaks/sit-in-kayaks-1/patriottm-126-10-6.html (Use the magnification tool on the one...it looks the same.)

Plus, there's no mold line on the sides, like there are on a Pelican.

Just the same, there's no mention of this model on either company's website, so it may be an exclusive kayak to Meijer.
Bowhunter57


----------



## monsterKAT11

If you guys really want a good deal there's a guy on Dayton cl selling these for the low price of 300 in brand new condition!


----------



## imalt

monsterKAT11 said:


> If you guys really want a good deal there's a guy on Dayton cl selling these for the low price of 300 in brand new condition!


You beat me to it. I just saw that on craigslist. What a scam artist.


----------



## monsterKAT11

i emailed him to inform him, highly doubt he was unaware though.


----------



## GasFish26

So is the yak any good?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt

GasFish26 said:


> So is the yak any good?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It will get you on the water. And you will be able to fish out of it. You can't really beat that for 150.00. You get what you pay for though. A toyota corrolla and a lamborghini will both get you down the road but one is going to get you there a hell of a lot faster.


----------



## BigTripp

Folks picked up a tangerine one this afternoon. They have a pair of Wilderness Systems Kayaks, Pungo 120 and a Tarpon 120, and wanted something to let people paddle besides the canoe when they want to go on a trip. It seems pretty decent for the price. The hull is almost completely flat. It comes with a paddle. For the price there's no reason not to pick one up. It will definitely be a lot easier to get around in than the canoe. If nothing else use it as trade bait on craigslist.


----------



## BigTripp

Got the Viper out last week on the pond. Here's a quick review and some pics.

It's a decent little boat and a steal for the price. I usually ride in a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 and Pungo 120 so at 10 foot 4 inches this was a little smaller then I'm used to, but it felt just as stable as the WS ones that cost six times as much. Easily carried it to the water myself and loaded it back in the truck alone. I spent about four hours on it that afternoon. The seat was pretty comfortable and it tracked very straight. The cockpit is a lot shallower then I'm used to but it had no problem hauling my 265 pound butt around with a little room to spare. The paddle was decent, nothing special. The back storage compartment is not watertight, it's open to the front of the yak. The drain plug in the back looks like it will work. I liked the adjustable foot pegs better than the ones on the Wilderness Systems because of where they placed the release. They are easily adjustable while sitting in the boat on the water. I obviously can't speak to the durability but it seems like it will hold up well with the exception of maybe the front/back handles, they seemed a little cheap.

Overall I'm happy with the buy. I wouldn't use it for any extended trips but if you're looking for a starter yak or something you can throw in the truck for a quick afternoon trip this thing fits the bill.


----------



## BigTripp




----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------



## Wow

fishwendel2, All things considered, it's a good buy. 

It's still April dude, wear your PFD, so we can see your ugly mug alive and well down the road sometime.--Tim


----------



## Dabassassassin

Darn missed out on that deal


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## master of none

don't no much about yaks.bought one love it


----------



## imalt

Dabassassassin said:


> Darn missed out on that deal
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


still 199.99 online I don't know about at the store. Or you could go on craigslist and buy one from one of the fools trying to sell them for 300.00.


----------



## BigTripp

Wow said:


> It's still April dude, wear your PFD, so we can see your ugly mug alive and well down the road sometime.--Tim
> View attachment 73053


Good advice, and I wear one any time I'm on moving water or a public lake. These pictures are all from the first 20 minutes in the yak when I'm in 3-5 feet of water on a farm pond with my dad 20 feet away on shore and a change of clothes in the truck. 

I also forgot to mention this thing rides high and is great even in VERY shallow water. That big bass was hanging out in the inlet ditch where I paddled over in less than 6 inches of water and didn't drag bottom.


----------



## Northern1

streamstalker said:


> Sweet....I wonder if I could talk the school board into ordering some of them for the fishing club at my high school...I might have to try to write a grant for some next year.  The Enviromental Club could use them too.


Dude you have a fishing club at your school? That's sweet. I teach and would love to do something like that. I lived 15 mins from Indian lake growing up and wish someone would have hooked me on it before I was 25 years old


----------



## streamstalker

Northern1 said:


> Dude you have a fishing club at your school? That's sweet. I teach and would love to do something like that. I lived 15 mins from Indian lake growing up and wish someone would have hooked me on it before I was 25 years old


We'll see how it goes. A few kids asked me to start it a few months ago, and it seems to be going well. We had casting practice yesterday at lunch on the football field; 15 kids showed up and none of my old rods got broken. 

One sad thing is that if you go the route of becoming an official school club, you can't actually take anyone fishing unless you go the full bore fieldtrip scenario...parental forms, official transportation, etc.


----------



## master of none

I got one been out at a lake and in twin creek. love it


----------



## Raider1

Went to menards today. The yaks are $199.99 till next sale. I asked if they could sell me one at sale price of $149.52. They politely said they couldn't. I don't think I have the patience to wait till next sale. Probably buy one this week.


----------

